# The E-Liquid Project - Juice Reviews



## baksteen8168 (2/4/15)

*The Daddler - 3mg*

*Device : *

CF Knight / Goblin RTA / Dual 28g Kanthal - 0.4ohm / Japanese Cotton

*Method of Vaping:*

Straight lung hits.

*Website Blurb :*

Take a trip down memory lane with this enchanting e-liquid. Perfect balance of fresh popcorn and creamy caramel. This will take you back to your childhood for sure.

KEY PROFILES:


Popcorn
Caramel
*My Impressions : *

Diddle Daddles! Man oh man how this joose tastes like that. Sweet and salty Caramel on the inhale with a Popcorn and slight Caramel on the exhale. I literally had to make sure that I was not eating a bag of Diddle Daddles. Even caught myself checking for those irritating popcorn pieces that always seem to get stuck between your teeth.  Not overly sweet and balances perfectly. Smooth vape with minimal throat hit.

*Final Notes :*

This will Definitely be going into my ADV bag. At R125 per bottle it is a steal. Get it if you love Diddle Daddles. 

@KieranD - Well done mate. Tastes exactly like the description states.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (2/4/15)

Awesome review @baksteen8168 
Enjoyed the read!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (2/4/15)

@baksteen8168 that was a great read, thank you.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (2/4/15)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Awesome review @baksteen8168
> Enjoyed the read!





SamuraiTheVapor said:


> @baksteen8168 that was a great read, thank you.



It's only a pleasure. Just trying to describe it as I taste it.

I should remember to add that all my reviews are done on fully charged batteries. 
And maybe a little disclaimer that states (tastes may differ)


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (2/4/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> It's only a pleasure. Just trying to describe it as I taste it.
> 
> I should remember to add that all my reviews are done on fully charged batteries.
> And maybe a little disclaimer that states (tastes may differ)



I should be getting my 6 bottles of Juice I ordered yesterday.

I will try and make some Juice reviews. ^^,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (2/4/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> I should be getting my 6 bottles of Juice I ordered yesterday.
> 
> I will try and make some Juice reviews. ^^,


Please do, what works for one does not necessarily work for another.  It is always nice reading different peoples views.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (2/4/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Please do, what works for one does not necessarily work for another.  It is always nice reading different peoples views.



I will give it my best shot, thanks bud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (2/4/15)

Thanks for opening this thread and for the review. I hate reading juice impressions on vendor's forums - just does not feel independent and objective to me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (2/4/15)

Andre said:


> Thanks for opening this thread and for the review. I hate reading juice impressions on vendor's forums - just does not feel independent and objective to me.


I agree, it does feel a bit more independent and objective in this section. (and, after all, that is what this section is for)

I have to credit @Silver though. He is the reason I try to post threads in the correct sections. His attention to detail and neatness is an inspiration.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Valesidecc (2/4/15)

Nice review! The Daddler is an epic juice indeed.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## rogue zombie (2/4/15)

Diddle Daddle without anything getting stuck in your teeth. Sounds like a winner.

Thank you, great review

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jos (2/4/15)

Just dripped some Pearing Melon into the Cyclone.....mmmmmm. Gonna fill up a Reo bottle snd will give some feedback after the long weekend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (2/4/15)

Jos said:


> Just dripped some Pearing Melon into the Cyclone.....mmmmmm. Gonna fill up a Reo bottle snd will give some feedback after the long weekend.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Looking forward to it. I think I have "overvaped" myself on Melon jooses, so I gave that one a miss. Have you had Craft Vapor - Melon on the Rocks? If you have, could you kindly include a small comparison note?


----------



## Jos (2/4/15)

Havent had the CV but this one is definitely a winner. Refreshing as anything.

Tastes like fresh green melon - bit tart but certainly not in a bad way.

Will definitely finish the Reo bottle - perhaps the next round will get a couple drops of menthol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (2/4/15)

Thanks for the review @baksteen8168 !
And for the comments, much appreciated

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (2/4/15)

Jos said:


> Havent had the CV but this one is definitely a winner. Refreshing as anything.
> 
> Tastes like fresh green melon - bit tart but certainly not in a bad way.
> 
> ...


Thanks @Jos - the tart bit sounds interesting. Thanks for taking the time to add your views. Much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## wikked (3/4/15)

Anyone know the pg vg ratio of these juices?


----------



## KieranD (3/4/15)

wikked said:


> Anyone know the pg vg ratio of these juices?



They are 60% VG/40% PG

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (3/4/15)

And they make decent clouds

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## wikked (3/4/15)

KieranD said:


> They are 60% VG/40% PG


Perfect thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/4/15)

*Custard Razzler - 6mg*

*Device : *

Panzer Black Hawk / Kayfun V4 / Twisted 28g Kanthal - 0.8ohm / Native Wicks

*Method of Vaping:*

Straight lung hits.

*Website Blurb :*

A simply delicious vanilla custard, crammed fully with fresh raspberries.

*KEY PROFILES:*


Vanilla Custard
Raspberry
*My Impressions : *

A semi sweet taste of Vanilla, Custard and a little tangy / tarty Raspberry on the tip of the tongue with the inhale. A little more pronounced tarty Raspberry can be tasted at the back of the throat as the inhale nears completion. On the exhale the creamyness of the Raspberry shines through (once again I taste it more in my throat than on my tongue. I also get a slight sweet and sour raspberry smell at the tip of my nose as I exhale. Throat hit is there, but very minimal

*Final Notes :*

Some serious ADV potential here, But at the moment this will be a "vape more than average" class joose for me. Just have to add that I did not expect the complexity of this joose. Get this if you like tarty type jooses.

Once again, well done on a very well mixed joose @KieranD .

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (14/4/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> *Custard Razzler*
> 
> *Device : *
> 
> ...


Thanks for the excellent review. Sounds right up my alley - will have to add some nic for the throat hit though. What mg did you try?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/4/15)

*Waffling Blue - 6mg*

*Device : *

Panzer Black Hawk / Goblin / Dual 28g Kanthal - 2mm - 0.4ohm / Japanese Cotton

*Method of Vaping:*

Straight lung hits.

*Website Blurb :*

Blueberry waffles - the breakfast of champions. Served with a generous scoop of ice-cream, the perfect start to any day, but nothing stopping you enjoying this one for lunch and dinner too!

KEY PROFILES:


Belgian Waffles and Fresh Blueberries
Ice Cream
*My Impressions : *

A heavy, syrupy, sweet taste of Blueberries with a hint of Vanilla, Cream and and a bit of a waffly thing going on there. Basically the same flavor profile on the exhale with the Vanilla Ice Cream coming through a little more pronounced. Throat hit is mild (suspect it is the waffles bit contributing to this).

*Final Notes :*

I enjoy my sweet desert type jooses, but the syrupy taste in this is a tad bit overpowering to me. Will definitely be getting this again, but it will be an occasional vape and not an ADV. Get this if you like heavy, syrupy type jooses.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/4/15)

Andre said:


> Thanks for the excellent review. Sounds right up my alley - will have to add some nic for the throat hit though. What mg did you try?


Dammit, knew I forgot to add something. 

@Andre - 6mg (will edit review accordingly)

Also - @Andre - Just note that it is not an overpowering tartness... more of a smooth taste to it.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/4/15)

[Original reviews edited to add MG content]

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KieranD (14/4/15)

Thanks for the awesome reviews @baksteen8168

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/4/15)

KieranD said:


> Thanks for the awesome reviews @baksteen8168


Pleasure @KieranD - Just calling it as I taste it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (14/4/15)

Think it's about time I put down some words on the juice line-up that has quickly become some of my favourites.

This line deserves to sell, not because of the pricing, but because they are really enjoyable. The Cowboy Apple Pie and White Biskit Bread for example, I'm battling with how to describe them - they are different, smooth and totally 'more'ish'. Love them.

So onto one I can describe...

*Waffling Blue 6mg


*​
*Device : *

Cloupor Mini, Odin 28g Kanthal - 0.6ohm 20-25Watts, Rayon/ Native Wicks and Japanese Organic Cotton

*Method of Vaping:*

Lung hits.

*Website Blurb :*

Blueberry waffles - the breakfast of champions. Served with a generous scoop of ice-cream, the perfect start to any day, but nothing stopping you enjoying this one for lunch and dinner too!

*KEY PROFILES:*

Waffles
Bluberry
*FINDINGS:*

Let me start off by saying, if you find the Blueberry a bit "perfume'y", let the juice rest open for a few hours. I have found with DIY that Blueberry tends to do this. Even a little too much flavouring, and the perfumeiness never goes away.

Fortunately the Waffling Blue does not contain too much Blueberry. So after a few hours of some fresh air, the flavour settled in nicely and not perfumey.

The flavour is unapologetic and simple yet delicious fluffy fresh waffles with Blueberry. The pair are wonderfully balanced and neither flavours take the other over.

I get mostly the fluffy light waffle on the inhale with the Blueberry mixing in after the draw and on the exhale. It's just such a light easy going juice that I do vape all day without tiring of it. It's simplicity done right. Two flavours that compliment each other and because they were mixed in perfect proportions, they never overwhelm.

The throat-hit is minimal (on 6mg at least), another reason I love it. Because its not overly sweet, at all, and the throat-hit is not heavy, it's smooth as silk and I can take in massive, indulgent and satisfying puffs.

The smell is also worth mentioning - I would smear it all over my face after a shave if I could.
*
CLOSING COMMENTS*

I just don't tire of the well balanced juice, so definitely an ADV for me. If you like bakery juices, waffles or anything Blueberry, you should definitely try it. Yet another winner from The E-Liquid Project. This one is the simplest of the juices from them I have tried, and it stands up to the more complex offerings from the label. Will definitely be buying more... and more.

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## KieranD (14/4/15)

@r0gue z0mbie thank you!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/4/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Think it's about time I put down some words on the juice line-up that has quickly become some of my favourites.
> 
> This line deserves to sell, not because of the pricing, but because they are really enjoyable. The Cowboy Apple Pie and White Biskit Bread for example, I'm battling with how to describe them - they are different, smooth and totally 'more'ish'. Love them.
> 
> ...


Nice Review. Amazing how the profile changes from a tank to a dripper.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (14/4/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Nice Review. Amazing how the profile changes from a tank to a dripper.



Ya. I only have drippers now. But i did notice when I switched from tanks to drippers, the difference. I think with drippers, because the vapour has less to travel, it does cause quite a different effect.

I only read your review after posting mine, but I also should add that I do get the vanilla on inhale. Also not too much.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/4/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Ya. I only have drippers now. But i did notice when I switched from tanks to drippers, the difference. I think with drippers, because the vapour has less to travel, it does cause quite a different effect.
> 
> I only read your review after posting mine, but I also should add that I do get the vanilla on inhale. Also not too much.


Yeah, I remember running a different vendor's custard in a tank and a dripper at the same time. Built the coils the same and used the same wicking. The tank had a slightly more eggish and sweeter taste, while in the dripper it was all a more rounded and smooth taste.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schuller (15/4/15)

@KieranD just love this flavour, it's exactly like the description

*The E-Liquid Project: Custard Razzler*


A simply delicious Vanilla Custard, crammed fully with fresh Raspberries

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/4/15)

Thanks for the super reviews @baksteen8168 and @r0gue z0mbie

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NaZa05 (15/4/15)

I tried straw dogs 12mg this morning, will give it a few more days but this is an ADV for me and if you like mothers milk you will love straw dogs. For me its as close if not better.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie (15/4/15)

NaZa05 said:


> I tried straw dogs 12mg this morning, will give it a few more days but this is an ADV for me and if you like mothers milk you will love straw dogs. For me its as close if not better.



Looooove Mothers Milk.

Thank you, will need to try this one too then.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NaZa05 (15/4/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Looooove Mothers Milk.
> 
> Thank you, will need to try this one too then.


 
I hope you will enjoy it like I have. @KieranD will sell more of this than mothers milk because of the price and taste

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (15/4/15)

NaZa05 said:


> I hope you will enjoy it like I have. @KieranD will sell more of this than mothers milk because of the price and taste



Ya, absolutely great pricing on quality juices.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Schuller (15/4/15)

Agreed I finished my Straw Dogs in 2 days definitely Top Quality Juice at a awesome price @KieranD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaping Kicks Ash (15/4/15)

I have tried all their juices and I must say for a newbie vaper. The daddler and straw dogs are my favourite ADV's at the moment but they are all amazing they beat everything I've ever tried before and I am most certainly waiting on any/all upcoming juices as they most likely going to blow my socks off again!!! 

Keep em coming!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Andre (15/4/15)

Vaping Kicks Ash said:


> I have tried all their juices and I must say for a newbie vaper. The daddler and straw dogs are my favourite ADV's at the moment but they are all amazing they beat everything I've ever tried before and I am most certainly waiting on any/all upcoming juices as they most likely going to blow my socks off again!!!
> 
> Keep em coming!


Most welcome to the forum. And thank you for your impressions on these jooses.
If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## UnholyMunk (16/4/15)

As requested by @Andre, a re-post of my mini review of General Custer'd from the Ultimate Vanilla Custard Thread...

My mini review on: *General Custer'd - The E-Liquid Project*
I received my bottle of General Cuter'd from @KieranD from Vape Cartel, and steeped it for an extra week, just to ensure that the custard flavours really were well mixed in and steeped to my liking. I loaded it into my Kayfun on a 1.3 Ohm coil using Organic Cotton and vaped up a veritable cumulonimbus of clouds from there on out! This Vanilla Custard is awesome! Just pure Awesome! I would go so far as to say, it's the best locally made custard flavour I've tried so far. 

The flavour is initially a strong, sweet vanilla flavour coupled with a nice nutty taste which I can only assume is Dulch de Leche, which then opens up to a thick creamy custard flavour. The custard is spot on, being eggy and creamy with just the right amount of richness that I have been looking for. The flavour is surprisingly complex, as each pull will leave you tasting slightly different combinations of the above. Sometimes it's a bit more eggy, the next hit might be a bit more nutty etc... It makes a really nice ADV in my opinion.

All in all, it's well worth the R125 price tag. I WILL be ordering more of this in the future, and if you have any hesitation to try this out, don't... You'll thank me later

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (16/4/15)

Really loving the General Custer'd! It's the best custard I have tasted so far 
There is some secret ingredient that just gives it a very different but awesome taste to other custards. I normally can't vape a lot of custard but with this one I finished a bottle and a half in a weeks time 

Lol, I need more @KieranD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (16/4/15)

On another note, these juices have changed my whole vaping style and I am really enjoying every moment of it. I dropped from 18mg to 6mg and from mouth to lung hits to only doing lung hits. With the lung hits the flavor is so much better. More vapor more flavor.


Only issue I have now is that I have to get rid of all my 18mg and 12mg juices because I can't vape them anymore and the mouth to lung hits are not so satisfying anymore as well. Unfortunately the RM2 also has lost it's place and I need more attys with more AFC.

I also don't see the need for International juices anymore as well. With quality juices like these and the great pricing I am pretty sorted out.

So thanks to @KieranD and keep those flavors coming bro 
The more flavors to chose from the better

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (16/4/15)

*PEARING MELON DEW*​





*
Company: *Vape Cartel

*Mod: *Reo Mini
*Watts/Volts: *Around 27W

*Atomiser: *Chalice III
*Coil Resistance: *0.61 ohms
*Wicking Material: *Ceramic

*Strength: *12mg
*PG/VG*: 40/60
*Price: *R125 for 30 ml
*Website: *www.vapecartel.co.za

*Website blurb: *
The freshness of this e-liquid will leave your mouth watering for more. Honeydew melon balls and fresh juicy pear come together in perfect harmony.
*
Reviewer Notes:
*





The aromas that meet the nose when you open the bottle are fresh melon with something sweet on the back burner. On the inhale the melon taste is exquisite - fresh, natural, ripe honeydew melon. Not a vestige of anything synthetic of perfumy. Behind the melon a bolstering of sweetness, which I imagine is the pear preventing the melon from becoming overwhelming. This is a beautifully balanced juice - the perfect amount of sweetness to still taste like the fresh honeydew melon without becoming a dessert juice. This imo is a fruit juice done right. On the exhale you get a little bit more of the pear with just a subtle touch of sweet dew on the tip of the tongue.

@Jos, earlier in this thread, detected a bit of tartness in this juice, but on my device I did not - only a fresh, uncluttered and refreshing fruit taste. Had a mini vape meet with @cfm78910 this morning and he was equally impressed with the Pearing Melon Dew. We found the throat hit very good for a 12 mg juice, both of us being 18 mg vapers. Cloud production is more than adequate. 

This juice is as good and better than the Cuttwood Monster Melons (also pictured above), but at less than half the price! 

For me a 10/10 without a doubt. Will re-order and now also try the other jooses in the E-Liquid Project line up. We have a master mixer at work here.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (16/4/15)

Great review @Andre.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (16/4/15)

Great review @Andre thank you.

Another one I will have to try

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (16/4/15)

Wow! Great review @Andre

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Neil (16/4/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> As requested by @Andre, a re-post of my mini review of General Custer'd from the Ultimate Vanilla Custard Thread...
> 
> My mini review on: *General Custer'd - The E-Liquid Project*
> I received my bottle of General Cuter'd from @KieranD from Vape Cartel, and steeped it for an extra week, just to ensure that the custard flavours really were well mixed in and steeped to my liking. I loaded it into my Kayfun on a 1.3 Ohm coil using Organic Cotton and vaped up a veritable cumulonimbus of clouds from there on out! This Vanilla Custard is awesome! Just pure Awesome! I would go so far as to say, it's the best locally made custard flavour I've tried so far.
> ...



Having tried a few puffs from my mate, I can also say that this is an excellent vape....an ADV!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (17/4/15)

Great review @Andre - thanks for sharing!
Our palates are fairly well aligned, so I look forward to trying this at some point

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Balsak (2/6/15)

How long must one let this juice steep ? 1 or 2 weeks ?


----------



## NaZa05 (2/6/15)

Balsak said:


> How long must one let this juice steep ? 1 or 2 weeks ?


 
@KieranD usually steeps it enough for you to vape straight away. Additional steeping is always good so another week wont hurt.

I usually buy my stock and vape straight away. Last time I even filled my tank at Kieran's house lol.


----------



## Balsak (2/6/15)

Yeah i dont have alot of flavour almost like everything taste like citrus/chemicaly will steep it for another week


----------



## KieranD (2/6/15)

@Balsak which juice is this?


----------



## KieranD (2/6/15)

@Balsak which juice is this?


----------



## Balsak (2/6/15)

@KieranD its the amazon and the Custard Razzler wil leave them for another week and then see 

The pink lady is fine a strong flavour of lemonade (liking this part alot) and a faint touch of strawberry.


----------



## baksteen8168 (2/6/15)

In my Experience they are good to go once you get them. Razzler benefits from more steeping time, but so do many other custards. @Balsak - Also interested to hear what joose is giving you problems.


----------



## baksteen8168 (2/6/15)

Ah, missed your last post. Have not tried Amazon, so I can not comment there. But Razzler should be good from the get go. It also gets better with time.


----------



## KieranD (2/6/15)

@Balsak those 2 are a month old already so should be ready to go


----------



## Balsak (2/6/15)

Will leave them for a another week or 2, giving the pink lady a go and like i said liking this one alot


----------



## iPWN (10/6/15)

*Pink Lady - 3mg*

*Device : *

Copper SMPL clone, Twisted Messes RDA , Dual Coil 22G 0.12ohm , Koh Gen Doh cotton.
Smok M80 Plus , Billow V2 , Dual Coil 26G 0.40ohm , Koh Gen Doh cotton.

*Method of Vaping:*

Lung hits and mouth to lung.

*Website Blurb :*

A fantastic blend of naturally extracted Lemonade, Fresh Strawberries and a secret ingredient!

*KEY PROFILES:*

*Lemonade 
*Strawberry
*
My Impressions : *

Let me just say that this juice has quickly become one of my top 10 of all time. This is a sublime juice , the lemonade is so fresh, tart and authentic and the strawberry adds the perfect balance of sweetness. This is a ADV for me and firmly request this become available in 500ml bottles !

Kudos to @KieranD and the E liquid project brilliant work !


*Final Notes :
*
Buy it , buy it now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Andre (10/6/15)

iPWN said:


> *Pink Lady - 3mg*
> 
> *Device : *
> 
> ...


Awesome review, short and to the point. Thanks you.

And I agree - a great juice. What struck me is the "mouth full" feel I get on the exhale, which no other joose has ever done for me. Very satisfying, maybe it is the natural extract.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (11/6/15)

iPWN said:


> *Pink Lady - 3mg*
> 
> *Device : *
> 
> ...





Andre said:


> Awesome review, short and to the point. Thanks you.
> 
> And I agree - a great juice. What struck me is the "mouth full" feel I get on the exhale, which no other joose has ever done for me. Very satisfying, maybe it is the natural extract.



Seems like this will have to go into my basket too...


----------



## baksteen8168 (11/6/15)

Guys, some quick questions. 

How pronounced is the strawberry? I find myself moving away from the strawberry milkshake type jooses as the strawberry is just not doing it for me anymore. (and I know that this is not a milkshake type)

Is it a overly sweet type joose?

Thanks


----------



## acorn (11/6/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Guys, some quick questions.
> 
> How pronounced is the strawberry? I find myself moving away from the strawberry milkshake type jooses as the strawberry is just not doing it for me anymore. (and I know that this is not a milkshake type)
> 
> ...



Not overly sweet at all, well balanced, I would rather say that strawberry is the slightly seconday flavour here IMHO, Great juice

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (11/6/15)

VapeViper said:


> Not overly sweet at all, well balanced, I would rather say that strawberry is the slightly seconday flavour here IMHO, Great juice


Ah, okay. Then she is DEFINITELY going into my next order. Now hoping that there will be stock around the 3rd of July. @KieranD 

Thanks for the reply @VapeViper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (11/6/15)

As others said above @baksteen8168, its quite subtle and the higher the wattage the more subtle the strawberry gets - awesome e-juice.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KieranD (11/6/15)

@baksteen8168 get the order in now I am happy to hold it for you until then  
It is selling fast!

Thank you so much for all the kind words guys! I really appreciate the support and awesome reviews!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (11/6/15)

johan said:


> As others said above @baksteen8168, its quite subtle and the higher the wattage the more subtle the strawberry gets - awesome e-juice.



Thank you @johan 



KieranD said:


> @baksteen8168 get the order in now I am happy to hold it for you until then
> It is selling fast!
> 
> Thank you so much for all the kind words guys! I really appreciate the support and awesome reviews!



Oh wow, Thanks @KieranD - order incoming. will add a note

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (11/6/15)

@KieranD - order placed. Will PM you the order number so you can set it aside for me.

Any restock date on Gollums 100ml and Waffling Blue 100ml in 6mg?


----------



## KieranD (11/6/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> @KieranD - order placed. Will PM you the order number so you can set it aside for me.
> 
> Any restock date on Gollums 100ml and Waffling Blue 100ml in 6mg?



Next week all will be restocked

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (11/6/15)

KieranD said:


> Next week all will be restocked


Thanks, Expect another reservation.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Necropolis (11/6/15)

iPWN said:


> *Pink Lady - 3mg*



I concur - this juice is amazing. 

Going to be buying a lot more, soon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## pimcowboy (11/6/15)

Have tried all of there juices I am a big fan!!! Well done Kieran !!!
My favourites are with out a doubt Cowboys apple Pie and the Daddler.
Think I vaped 100 ml of the Daddler in like 2 weeks! So original, nothing like it! Damn this juice is good!
Recently liking the straw dogs aswell!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (11/6/15)

pimcowboy said:


> Have tried all of there juices I am a big fan!!! Well done Kieran !!!
> My favourites are with out a doubt Cowboys apple Pie and the Daddler.
> Think I smoked 100 ml of the Daddler in like 2 weeks! So original, nothing like it! Damn this juice is good!
> Recently liking the straw dogs aswell!


Vaped, not Smoked...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## capetocuba (11/6/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Vaped, not Smoked...


Hehe so true ...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (11/6/15)

capetocuba said:


> Hehe so true ...


Call me pedantic, but every time I see or hear someone post / say they smoked a joose I want to poef my pant....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## free3dom (11/6/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Call me pedantic, but every time I see or hear someone post / say they smoked a joose I want to poef my pant....



I feel the same way everytime I see someone use the word JOOSE

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (11/6/15)

free3dom said:


> I feel the same way everytime I see someone use the word JOOSE


Lol, then I have caused you a lot a bowel movement. Love to use "joose" for a change of pace.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (11/6/15)

Andre said:


> Lol, then I have caused you a lot a bowel movement. Love to use "joose" for a change of pace.



I may have exaggerated slightly - when I read "joose" I usually just go

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (12/6/15)

Whoops, no more using joose in my joose reviews. Guess I will have to find a replacement for the word joose to not create a "poef pant" epidemic. 

Funnily enough, there was a post by @Derick in dirty lols that sort of combines poef pant and joose. 
http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_..._it_dangerous_to_get_eliquid_on_your_asshole/

Anyway, back on topic. (sorry for derailing the thread @KieranD )

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Barak (12/6/15)

Anyone tried the amazon yet? i am desperately looking at a looper alternative. And if amazon comes close, that 100ml bottle has my name written all over it.


----------



## free3dom (12/6/15)

Barak said:


> Anyone tried the amazon yet? i am desperately looking at a looper alternative. And if amazon comes close, that 100ml bottle has my name written all over it.



For me Amazon is nothing like Looper...and to me that's a good thing - not just a clone, something unique

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Barak (12/6/15)

free3dom said:


> For me Amazon is nothing like Looper...and to me that's a good thing - not just a clone, something unique


as long as its good im all for it. But as always, everything is sold out. guess ill have to wait.


----------



## free3dom (12/6/15)

Barak said:


> as long as its good im all for it. But as always, everything is sold out. guess ill have to wait.



It's very good and, at least for me, more of an ADV than Looper 
AFAIK stock is incoming, should be available again soon


----------



## Barak (12/6/15)

free3dom said:


> It's very good and, at least for me, more of an ADV than Looper
> AFAIK stock is incoming, should be available again soon


dude if something is more than an adv than looper to me, im ordering a drum for my house.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Al3x (12/6/15)

Barak said:


> as long as its good im all for it. But as always, everything is sold out. guess ill have to wait.


@Barak pm @KieranD he will get you sorted out.
very helpful and always gooood service

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Barak (12/6/15)

Al3x said:


> @Barak pm @KieranD he will get you sorted out.
> very helpful and always gooood service


Think i read somewhere they will be in next week. So will hopefully make it till then.


----------



## wikked (12/6/15)

Barak said:


> dude if something is more than an adv than looper to me, im ordering a drum for my house.



I agree, ANML Looper as an ADV is sublime. The clones come close but don't have me dying for more. I've actually got about 10ml of a pretty decent clone sitting on my desk unloved... donating it to a work colleague for him to try


----------



## Barak (12/6/15)

wikked said:


> I agree, ANML Looper as an ADV is sublime. The clones come close but don't have me dying for more. I've actually got about 10ml of a pretty decent clone sitting on my desk unloved... donating it to a work colleague for him to try


NCV Fruloops is the closest one i have come to actual looper. But they are also sold out. I dont think any shops sells 6mg and 3mg juices anymore. Its all a ploy to make us sit and miss things we had once.


----------



## free3dom (12/6/15)

Barak said:


> NCV Fruloops is the closest one i have come to actual looper. But they are also sold out. I dont think any shops sells 6mg and 3mg juices anymore. Its all a ploy to make us sit and miss things we had once.



Have you tried Voodoo Mummy's Breakfast? 

I haven't tried it yet, but it's another local fruit loops juice...which is currently IN STOCK


----------



## Barak (12/6/15)

free3dom said:


> Have you tried Voodoo Mummy's Breakfast?
> 
> I haven't tried it yet, but it's another local fruit loops juice...which is currently IN STOCK


Yeah that is the latest one i tried. Its ok, but it has some kind of sourish taste to it. maybe not sour, but i don't know how to explain it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## wikked (12/6/15)

Barak said:


> Yeah that is the latest one i tried. Its ok, but it has some kind of sourish taste to it. maybe not sour, but i don't know how to explain it.


Lemon(y)

All the Looper Clones that I have tasted so far have this taste

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit (12/6/15)

When I get some time I'll put up a review of Amazon, Mummy's Breakfast and Fruloops. 

Nick's Blissful Brews was my introduction to cereal flavours and tastes just like the real thing, so that has been my benchmark for the local brands. I would imagine it to be somewhat similar to Looper. 

Amazon is good and is currently part of my ADV array. I would describe it as fruit loops without the cereal flavours. If I didn't know what it was supposed to be I am not sure I would have guessed it as a fruit loop flavour. I think the flavours will also improve with a week or 2 of steeping. All that being said, it is delicious and I constantly go back for more. Very happy I bought a 100ml bottle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Barak (12/6/15)

moonunit said:


> When I get some time I'll put up a review of Amazon, Mummy's Breakfast and Fruloops.
> 
> Nick's Blissful Brews was my introduction to cereal flavours and tastes just like the real thing, so that has been my benchmark for the local brands. I would imagine it to be somewhat similar to Looper.
> 
> ...


Awesome. Thanks for the feedback. Think ill be ordering some of that when the stock is back then and some of the daddler. That has piqued my interest.


----------



## RIEFY (12/6/15)

Stink Lady hmmmmmmm Reminds me of a Fusion vapor ejuice called endless summer I vaped about 2years or so back
"A strawberry lemonade that you will never forget.”

Picture this. Sitting on the boardwalk on hot summer day. The most beautiful person you know, hands you a big glass of strawberry lemonade. The clear cup is dripping with condensation and the ice cubes seem to dance in the liquid. Now take a drink…. It’s one of the few times in life that you wish the day would never end.

This refreshing ejuice is a perfect balance between sweet and tart, fresh strawberries and homemade lemonade. One vape and you’ll understand the name…    STINK LADY

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## wikked (13/6/15)

Pink lady tastes just like the snapple lemonade. Love it


----------



## Al3x (13/6/15)

all this talk about this juice range cant wait to get my hands on this stuff on monday
it's going to be the first lot of local juices after a long time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lushen (14/6/15)

I've finally found the perfect setup for Daddler

0,8ohm coil in a Suntank mini at 20W (4v) is a perfect Vape, wicked with Rayon.
Popcorn taste all the way around and I'm officially addicted.
Also, it goes perfect with a nice aged whiskey 

Cowboys Apple Pie seems to work really well on a 0,6ohm build at 24W on a subtank mini. This is my ADV, I just can't get enough of it...

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Barak (23/6/15)

Got some of these amazing juices this morning. Got some Amazon, Daddler and Custard Razzler. 

First off Amazon. I have been searching for a local juice that has the kind of vibes of looper, and this one fits that perfectly. Although not really a looper clone, the taste of it is awesome. In fact it made me miss that cereal taste so much, that I will be stopping at the Spar tonight to go and buy some cereal. I hope the 100ml's are still in stock on Thursday because this is one i will be stocking up on. 

The other one I tried was the custard razzler. I am not a big fan of custard vapes, but I wanted to give it a try and man oh man was i pleasantly surprised. Has the custard flavour with the tartness of the raspberries coming through. A perfect mix of 2 flavours i generally do not like. I will be stocking up on this one as well. 

Havent tried the Daddler yet. Keeping that for new coil day. 

For the price point @KieranD is selling these for, you cant find better tasting juices. I would have gladly paid double for juice of this quality. I will also be testing the whole range of his juice just because I know the quality will be amazing. 

Awesome product, the best price and 100ml variants. Winning all around.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## KieranD (23/6/15)

@Barak thank you for the awesome review! 
I am glad you picked up that Amazon is not a Looper clone  It was never the intention for it to be a clone - rather an original take on the Fruit Loops style liquid! 
PS - I will keep it noted and charge you double gladly next order

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Barak (23/6/15)

i w


KieranD said:


> @Barak thank you for the awesome review!
> I am glad you picked up that Amazon is not a Looper clone  It was never the intention for it to be a clone - rather an original take on the Fruit Loops style liquid!
> PS - I will keep it noted and charge you double gladly next order


I wont even be mad

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Barak (23/6/15)

So i went to go buy frootloop. When did this happen? 105 bucks for cereal? 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (23/6/15)

Barak said:


> So i went to go buy frootloop. When did this happen? 105 bucks for cereal?
> 
> View attachment 29906
> 
> ...


Good lord! Can't believe it! No wonder we ate matabella and oats when I grew up. Lol!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## KieranD (23/6/15)

Ha ha ha! @Barak its since Kelloggs stopped producing it here in SA

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (23/6/15)

@Barak - isn't that the bulk price?


----------



## Barak (23/6/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> @Barak - isn't that the bulk price?


Nope. If you zoom in on the photo you will see 350g. 

Anyway, sorry for the off topic post in the juice review thread


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rebel (23/9/15)

Can someone please post a review on Amazon


----------



## Silver (10/10/15)

Hi all

Picked up a bottle of *E-Liquid Project Pink Lady* from @KieranD at VapeCartel a few months back and it's been sitting quietly in the cupboard. I cracked open the bottle and have been vaping it in two Reos for the past 10 days.

For those who don't know, VapeCartel is an awesome retailer that has grown from strength to strength. They bring in some high quality international juices and stock great vaping gear. E-liquid Project is their in-house locally manufactured juice line. It was launched earlier this year.

What attracted me to Pink Lady was the Lemonade angle. I like sour tasting things and am looking for a great sour tangy vape.

This juice has a 12mg nic strength. The 30ml bottle cost me R140. Not sure about the PG/VG ratio but I think it is 60% VG. Perhaps @KieranD can confirm?

*The E-Liquid Project - PINK LADY (12mg)*

*Bottom line - A very pleasant lemon flavoured vape. I liked it for the lemon sourness and the soft texture. For me, a bit of a let down was the over-ripe odour I got in the aftertaste and vapour. Although I enjoyed vaping it, I probably would not re-order.*




The juice has a light orange colour and a pleasant sweetish lemon smell.

*On the vape I first get a lemon taste. It's very pleasant. A bit of sour.* Not a sour that makes you cringe your face, just a light sourness. "Sherbety" in nature. Quite tangy. This is good. Then I get a slight sweetness in the background. Can't really make it out but perhaps a strawberry. The sweetness is more prominent on the second and third toots. Overall, I find the lemon taste and the sweetness are nicely rounded and complement each other quite well. The flavours are of medium strength.

But then after a few toots and a few exhales I get this overripe odour coming through in the aftertaste and the vapour. It's an over-ripe fruit taste. For me, it detracts and is a bit unpleasant.

I try to forget the juice description from the manufacturer when I am reviewing a juice. It sometimes distorts my impressions. But after the over-ripe taste I was getting I decided to check out the description. They say "Strawberry, Lemonade and Vanilla Ice Cream". I certainly get the lemonade as the main feature. That sweetness I am detecting is probably the strawberry. Not sure where the vanilla ice cream is, I can't detect that. Maybe that has something to do with the over-ripe odour coming through. Not sure.

It's more sour than sweet, despite the little bit of sweetness in it. I find it more on the dry side than wet. It's not a cool or warm vape - somewhere in-between. It does taste natural.

This juice has *reasonable throat hit for a 12mg. *It's quite smooth but I found the throat hit satisfactory. Vapour production was good - I would say a bit above average - that's why I think its probably a 60% VG mix.

It has quite a "sherbety" and soft texture to it. I liked that a lot. Goes well with the Lemon taste. It is quite a mellow vape and has fairly good all-day potential. It vaped well in my gear without any problems.

I vaped Pink Lady a fair amount in two devices and for me it was *much better on higher power in lung hit mode:*

Reo/Nuppin at 0.4 ohms (lung hit) - by far my preferred vape for this juice. On this setup it brought out more of the sourness and lemon for me.
Reo/RM2 at 0.9 ohms (mouth to lung) - I did not enjoy this juice on the RM2 at all. I found it a bit sweeter, and muted. Far less of the sourness and lemon zing. Perhaps the lower power accentuating the sweet flavours.
Overall, I enjoyed vaping Pink Lady. I liked the texture and the bit of sour in the lemon main flavour. For me, the only let down was the over-ripe odour and flavour after a few toots.

Packaging:

Good packaging - clear glass bottle with long thin-tipped glass dripper
Labelling is adequate - it has the name and the strength but I could not see the PG/VG ratio. Also, the name and the strength are too small in my view.
The cap is not of the "child deterrent" variety

Bear in mind I got this juice a few months ago - so perhaps the packaging has changed since. I am only commenting on what I have.

Equipment used:

REO Grand/Nuppin1 - dual 0.40 ohm coil - Rayon wicks - (36 to 44 Watts, depending on battery level)

REO Grand/RM2 - single 0.9 ohm coil - Rayon and organic cotton wicks - (16 to 20 Watts, depending on battery level)

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Vape_r (11/10/15)

Guys I've only heard really great reviews about daddler so I decided to order a bottle in 0mg. I tested it on my subtank mini 0.5 OCC coil head at 30 watts as well as my plume veil 22g 3mm ID at 55 watts and on both occasions I am getting a sort of burnt nuts taste. I just wanted to know if maybe I should let it steep or if something might be wrong. Because everyone else seems to love the stuff


----------



## Maxxis (19/10/15)

The E-Liquid Project - Amazon. Good good good

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (19/10/15)

Barak said:


> So i went to go buy frootloop. When did this happen? 105 bucks for cereal?



I heard that the machines producing Fruit Loops broke down and there's a shortage worldwide.

Back to topic - The E-Liquid Project fluids are amazing. Nothing (at that price point especially) is as good. The Amazon and Cowboy's Apple Pie are just class. Definitely recommend these.

Vaping the 3mg in an ASPIRE CF Mod with a Kangertech Subtank Mini.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lim (29/11/15)

Setup : TFV4 on T8 @ 85w

Got E-Liquid Project Special Reserve today, great vape, complex flavour that I think initial taste a bit similar to Phillip Rocke Grand Reserve. (without the wiskey part) The Creme note make me feel like grabbing a creme brulee, and a bit of tart crust towards the end is just a great finish. 

The after taste is a bit loose, there is a creamy sweet taste, but still feel like something is missing for the finishing note. perhaps I am not vaping at the right temp. will try with different setup to see where is the sweet spot for this juice.

All and all, it is another great Juice by Kieran. Thank you!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## shaunnadan (2/12/15)

*Vape Cartel - E-Liquid Project > Select Reserve Batch # 1*

Review :

i tried this juice at the ecigssa meet and after the first hit i immediately bought 2x bottles. i then vaped this exclusively until it was finished... 2 days later. this is unreal! the last time i had a juice that i vaped repeatedly tank after tank was when the derringer was released ! this juice is so good that i had it running in 2 different mods at the same time. its flavorful and produces thick clouds at high wattage.

there was something on the inhale that brought back childhood memories when every dessert was a celebration. like an ice cream cone that is dripping all over your hand and your licking your fingers to get every last drop. the custards are perfectly blended with the creams and the undertone of tobacco adds more of a warm baked taste.@KieranD needs to make this into an edible dessert and it needs to be devoured on christmas day for breakfast, lunch an supper !

verdict : this is amazing ! @KieranD has successfully found magic and bottled it. this is the elixir of the gods and without a doubt has a place in my top 5 all time favorites.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lushen (2/12/15)

@shaunnadan
I have to say that I agree with you about this juice

I got mine delivered today and was a little hesitant about it as ELP Cowboys Apple Pie is my ADV.
I got home, cleaned out the bellus and loaded it with the Select Reserve #1.

I have to say it is AWESOME! It is a very unique flavor, and has a perfect blend of sweet and tobacco.

Well done @KieranD.
I just hope you make it in 100ml's soon as I know this is now my ADV

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KieranD (3/12/15)

Lushen said:


> @shaunnadan
> I have to say that I agree with you about this juice
> 
> I got mine delivered today and was a little hesitant about it as ELP Cowboys Apple Pie is my ADV.
> ...



Thank you guys! It really means a lot to get this feed back from all of you! 

I will be doing a very small batch of 100mls in Batch #2!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (3/12/15)

Dibs !!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lushen (3/12/15)

KieranD said:


> Thank you guys! It really means a lot to get this feed back from all of you!
> 
> I will be doing a very small batch of 100mls in Batch #2!


 
Dibs as well, I will take 2 x 100ml bottles if you allow me to


----------



## Noddy (3/12/15)

When will 100mls be ready @KieranD ?


----------



## KieranD (3/12/15)

Batch #2 will be release end of January/Early February
This juice needs to steep  

Just waiting on a concentrate order to produce the next batch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Drmzindec (4/12/15)

So i got my stock today from Vape Cartel.

Straw Dogs and General Custard.



*Mod:* Sigelei Mini 30W
*Watts: *25W

*Atomiser:* Kangertech Mini Subtank RDA
*Coil Resistance:* 0.5ohm
*
Atomiser: *Plumeveil*
Coil Resistance: *0.26ohm (20G 4xWrap)
*
Wicking Material:* Natural Cotton (Dove - R9.99 at Spar)

*Review: *Straw Dogs
*Strength:* 12mg
*Price: *R340 (100ml)
*Website: http://www.vapecartel.co.za/*

*Website blurb: *
The perfect harmony of sweet, ripe strawberries, fresh milk, rich creams and vanilla custards, this e-liquid will tantalise the tastebuds and send you on a flavour journey you will not want to step off of. 
*
My Notes: *From the moment you open this juice you will know you have made the right decision. When people talk about this juice in reviews and say how good it is they arent joking. Smells like an extraordinary vanilla bomb, sweet on the nose with a hint of custard in the background. If you have ever had purple alien, this is very close to it, except a whole lot better. The flavor has been intensified and an extra ingredient (strawberry) has been added. I didnt taste the strawberry that well in my tank, but in the dripper it came through quite a bit more.

*Similar to:* Rocket Sheep - Purple Alien
*Avoid if:* You dont like ejuice!
*ADV :* I will buy a bottle of this each and every time, my new ADV!

*Review: *General Custard
*Strength:* 6mg
*Price: *R340 (100ml)
*Website: http://www.vapecartel.co.za/*

*Website blurb: *
Silky smooth vanilla custard. Plain and simple! 
*
My Notes: *This is exactly what it says on the bottle, a full on vanilla with some custard in. Smells like vanilla! Tastes like vanilla and a slight bit of tobacco (which i think is the custard). Its a simple vape and you could use it as a nice base, or as an all day vape. This vanilla is definitely vanilla, none of that it has a vanilla flower sticker on so must probably be vanilla.

*Similar to:* No other vanilla
*Avoid if:* You like lots of flavour
*ADV:* Definitely, i like plain juice every now and again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Maxxis (6/12/15)

If you dont have this yet... No excuses! Go get it now!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (6/12/15)

Maxxis said:


> If you dont have this yet... No excuses! Go get it now!




Always good to see South Africans doing some reviews, far too few. So long as they're not like Triple Fibbers getting 2% 

Nah, I don't believe that neither...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Drmzindec (21/1/16)

Just have to say thank you for the great service as always guys!
*
Mod:* evic-VTC Mini
*Watts: *40W

*Atomiser:* Goliath II
*Coil Resistance:* 0.29Ω
*
Atomiser: *Plumeveil
*Coil Resistance: *0.26Ω (20G 4xWrap)
*
Wicking Material:* Pure Organic Japanese Cotton

*Review: *Amazon
*Strength:* 6mg
*Price: *R375 (115ml)
*Website: http://www.vapecartel.co.za/products/the-e-liquid-project-amazon-100ml-new*

*Website blurb: *
Our very own spin of the huge hit Fruit Loops. We have doused these in a refreshing full cream milk that is sure to satisfy the most discerning palate!
*
My Notes: *Tastes a whole lot like Lemon Creams, which are great and the flavor is really full and juicy. I would make one note though, a little bit more full cream milk and a bit less Fruit Loops to even out the flavor. Ill let it sit for a few more weeks and give it another go. I really like the flavor but I've tasted it before and was hoping for something a bit smoother.

*Similar to:* ANML - Looper
*Avoid if:* You don't like Lemon Creams.
*ADV :* Its extremely flavorful, wont be my ADV but i wont waste a drop.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lushen (22/1/16)

Drmzindec said:


> Just have to say thank you for the great service as always guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## NewOobY (22/1/16)

thanks so much for the reviews everyone, very helpful and crazy how well you guys describe the taste. It makes my mouth water  I'm still very new to these other flavors of juice. So to remedy that I've placed a bottle of Amazon, Straw Dogs and The Daddler into my cart, currently the General Custard is out of stock. Hopefully by next week Friday they will have stock - because this is when I hit the checkout button . I'm super keen on tasting these juices - I've also added a bottle of Scream to the cart. Really can't wait, dammit why must payday be so darn far away.


----------



## Drmzindec (22/1/16)

So sorry, i fixed it. I used one of my previous templates and forgot to change the name.


----------



## Lushen (22/1/16)

Drmzindec said:


> So sorry, i fixed it. I used one of my previous templates and forgot to change the name.


 
No need to be sorry bud, everyone makes mistakes.
Glad you found a nice juice. And you should try StrawDogs if you like strawberries, it is one of my personal favourites.


----------



## Drmzindec (22/1/16)

Lushen said:


> No need to be sorry bud, everyone makes mistakes.
> Glad you found a nice juice. And you should try StrawDogs if you like strawberries, it is one of my personal favourites.


If you go up a bit i have a review of it as well. Its awesome, i finished my bottle in less than a month. I actually have the NCV STRAB now which i got yesterday and its amazing!


----------



## MikeVape (22/1/16)

Drmzindec said:


> If you go up a bit i have a review of it as well. Its awesome, i finished my bottle in less than a month. I actually have the NCV STRAB now which i got yesterday and its amazing!


Waiting for my ncv strawb to try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen (22/1/16)

Drmzindec said:


> If you go up a bit i have a review of it as well. Its awesome, i finished my bottle in less than a month. I actually have the NCV STRAB now which i got yesterday and its amazing!


 
I didn't see you previous review. I would however like to hear your opinion on the NCV StrawB. I am a huge strawberry fan, just never got to trying the NCV version.


----------



## Drmzindec (22/1/16)

Lushen said:


> I didn't see you previous review. I would however like to hear your opinion on the NCV StrawB. I am a huge strawberry fan, just never got to trying the NCV version.


Ill do a review a bit later today, making sure i properly taste it. So far i really like it, its one of my favorite strawberry mixes so far.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (20/3/16)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> Picked up a bottle of *E-Liquid Project Pink Lady* from @KieranD at VapeCartel a few months back and it's been sitting quietly in the cupboard. I cracked open the bottle and have been vaping it in two Reos for the past 10 days.
> 
> ...


I strongly maintain that any juice needs to be 100ml for a proper review. 
I started with this juice to see what its like and I thought it was not going to last more than 10ml because I was going to bin it. 
I think it tastes like fizzer and my wife says it tastes like strawberry pops.
About 40 ml into this juice, I can't live without a tank being topped up daily. 
No pink lady means a bad day. 

This juice has grown on me and now it's a vape staple that I need daily. 

It is a different taste and it is one of those juices that the more you vape,the more you enjoy. 

Not your run of the mill juice. This is a 10/10 juice that takes some getting used to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/3/16)

Each to their own @Christos
Glad you liked it!

Edit - There are some juices that I have grown to like more the more I vaped it but not many. Perhaps I need to order more of this

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos (20/3/16)

Silver said:


> Each to their own @Christos
> Glad you liked it!


It really grew on me and now it's a taste I want available daily. 

I'm very funny when it comes to new tastes therefore I need at least 100ml to aquire a familiarity to a taste and then decide if I like it. 

Pink lady performs well at cold temps e.g in a reo and at hight temps but I didn't like it at first. 

Once I got used to it its a juice I will buy repeatedly in no less than 100 ml.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos (20/3/16)

Silver said:


> Each to their own @Christos
> Glad you liked it!
> 
> Edit - There are some juices that I have grown to like more the more I vaped it but not many. Perhaps I need to order more of this


I taste juices and either it tastes like dirt or its a migrane juice. 
The e liquid range has proved to be a non migrane and non dirt range. 

Granted I only tried amazon and pink lady and I don't need to try the rest because "if you are happy why diversify".

Amazon is an instant winner. 
Pink lady needs some time to get used to (like any woman, no disrespect to any woman or disregard for the female gender).
I strongly recommend a dedicated device to pink lady that you vape daily. 
It really becomes a must as the lemonade strawberry fizz changes your perception on what e liquid should be to the possibilities of what e liquid can aspire to be.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brotiform (5/4/16)

So my first review and contribution of Damn Peachy by Vape Cartel / E-liquid Project Max. Thanks to @KieranD for the superb service and deliveries 


Company: Vape Cartel / E-Liquid Project Max
Product Name: *Damn Peachy*
Product Image: Standard ELP Max packaging







Mod: Evic VTC Mini 75w
Watts/Volts: 23w @230 degrees 
Atomiser: Cubis with BF SS316 coil head
Coil Resistance: .5
Wicking Material: Pure Cotton






Strength: 3mg

Price: Sample
Website: http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/the-e-liquid-project-max/products/damn-peachy-30ml

Spent some time with this liquid today in my Cubis and my Smok Goldpillar RDA. It's a peach , excuse the pun.

PG/VG : 20/80

Website blurb: 






Reviewer Notes: it pulls sweet and creamy , initial pull has me reminiscing my childhood of canned peach slices doused in a good serving of ultra mel custard. It's sweet , but not sickly. This juice has a smooth soft note to it , but it has pretty distinct flavor profiles to it. Exhale leaves a lingering custard taste begging me to chain vape the hell out of it. 

Similar to: Can't say due to inexperience

Avoid if: You did not have a happy childhood.

nomnomnom : very nom , a solid 5/7 if you get the reference. Will definitely buy again. 

I'm vaping this in hospital and this is my first review via Tapatalk so go easy on me.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (5/4/16)

Thanks for sharing your views @brotiform
Have moved your review to the existing E-Liquid Project Juice Reviews thread


----------



## brotiform (5/4/16)

@Silver , my bad , thought each juice got it's own topic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (7/4/16)

Just to add , finding damn peachy even better at warmer temps , it's just so smoooth


----------



## Zakariya Baker (11/4/16)

I did a review on first impressions of amazon running at high and low watt 

Really enjoying this, a silver lining after I dropped my lemo 2 and had to pick it apart to get the pins to kiss and make up


----------



## Lord Vetinari (9/5/16)

I got a bottle of Special Reserve Batch 2... I want to review it but I honestly dont know where to begin. 

It is a fantastic tobacco blend. A refreshing change from all the cupcakes and donuts and fruit loops and the rest of the sweet ones. 

Very rich yet dark flavor. Tobacco, caramel, custard, maybe a touch of banana. Some more elements contributing I am certain. 

Been dedicating the Tsunami to this juice exclusively. 

Simply breaks the NOM scale. And fantastic mouth feel and throat hit not just flavour. 

Instant favorite. Now watch me battle to stay stocked up looool...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (12/5/16)

Today I got some Coffee Cream, Cowboys Apple and Gollums Apple. 

Sheeeeeez. I will review once the bottles are a bit further in. THIS. COMPANY. IS. SICK. AS TITS. 

Blown away. Real flavour not just sugar. Perfect mouth feel and super satisfying. 

I will tackle them one by one but for now @capetocuba @KieranD you are masters of the art. And @Vaping Kicks Ash you know your customers super well. 

Wishing all of you continued success!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (12/5/16)

ELP is one of the first local labels that made me believe ZA juices could rub shoulders with the best of them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (12/5/16)

rogue zombie said:


> ELP is one of the first local labels that made me believe ZA juices could rub shoulders with the best of them.


I was diying for about 2 years until i tasted amazon from ELP.
Stopped making juice for 4 months

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## brotiform (13/5/16)

Amazon is a real winner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necropolis (13/5/16)

brotiform said:


> Amazon is a real winner


I'm keen to try it - just out of stock at the moment...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (13/5/16)

Necropolis said:


> I'm keen to try it - just out of stock at the moment...


Vape Cartel in Cape Town can hook you up I almost tried some yesterday but I was in the mood for some darker flavours... The Coffee Cream bottle has been punished quite nicely lol...


----------



## Silver (2/7/16)

Hi all

This review is long overdue. Many have spoken about Special Reserve and it has taken me so long to get round to it. It won the Tobacco category in the ECIGSSA 2016 Juice Awards, so I figured I had better get moving on it.

For those who don't know, The E-liquid Project is Vape Cartel's in-house brand of juices. The line has been going for some time and many of its juices are firm favourites here. Special Reserve is a "special" juice that it is only made in batches. I got a 30ml bottle from Batch #1 several months back from @KieranD at Vape Cartel. I paid R180 for it. Batch #1 is a 70% VG juice. It was well steeped when I opened the bottle I have been vaping it for the past 6 weeks or so.

*The E-Liquid Project - SPECIAL RESERVE (12mg)*

*Bottom line - a mild tobacco in a creamy tasty dessert. Rich, creamy and decadent. I liked this juice for its complexity, balance and premium feel. For me it is more dessert than tobacco but the two go very well together. A superb treat on occasion. I would like to re-order. *




The juice has a orange colour and a fruity creamy smell.

When I vape it I get a *mild tobacco in a creamy tasty dessert*. It is *rich, creamy and decadent*. It tastes very good! The flavours are not too strong. It is balanced and well mixed. Definitely complex. I get a very slight toffee type of taste and perhaps a bit of vanilla. Sometimes I pick up a slight liqueur type of taste.

The tobacco itself is mild. This is not a hard-hitting tobacco juice. For me it's more of a dessert flavoured juice with tobacco in the background. That creamy dessert is delicious though and I am not generally a fan of dessert vapes. It's difficult to describe the exact flavour in one sentence but it's very enjoyable. I think the tobacco makes the dessert base great and that's why I enjoy it. Full marks in this respect.

The juice is on the sweetish side but thankfully for me, not overly sweet. It's a wettish vape and a warm one. I find it natural tasting - no synthetic tones.

The *throat hit *is medium for me. Not bad for a 12mg and 70% VG juice. Vapour production is good - what one would expect from a 70% VG juice.

Special Reserve has a *smooth texture *which adds to its premium feel and I think it goes well with the creamy flavour. I find the juice quite bold because it's quite rich and decadent. For me it's therefore not an all-dayer but more of an occasional treat. But I am taking nothing away from the splendid taste.

The *aftertaste is quite special. *I get a lovely creamy dessert taste lingering for a bit. It is very pleasant. Exhaling through the nose after vaping enhances this. 

The juice vaped well on my equipment. I tried it in two main setups. Mouth to Lung (MTL) on the Reo/RM2 and Lung hit on the Crius/Rolo.

*Mouth to Lung* - The flavour on the RM2 is excellent. Deep, rich and wet with decent throat hit. It's my tobacco setup on "Reo Black" with the 0.45 ohm 29g Kanthal paracoil. I tried both Jap Cotton and Cotton Bacon but leaned more toward the Jap Cotton. Perhaps a slightly richer flavour. Both were good.

*Lung Hit* - I used the Crius because I am enjoying it for my diluted Blackbird tobacco vape. I generally prefer tobaccoes in mouth to lung with a high nic strength for the sharp hard throat hit punch. I find longer more airy lung hits a totally different sensation and generally not what I'm after when it comes to tobaccoes. But this juice was great in Lung Hit mode. Probably because I'm not after a strong throat hit with it. It's more of a dessert flavour experience. Compared to the RM2 MTL I found it a bit drier and a bit lighter. The flavour was not as rich and less sweet. Very satisfying and a totally different experience.
For pure flavour I still preferred the RM2 MTL vape slightly. 

This juice has no negatives for me. It's a superb after dinner treat and something I would like to re-order. If you like dessert type vapes and have a liking for tobaccoes, definitely give this a try. I am not surprised it is liked by so many.

Packaging:

Good packaging - a clear glass bottle with a long glass dropper and thin spout. Easy to use and easy to fill your devices.
The labelling is good. It has the PG/VG ratio and the nic strength.
It has a "child deterrent" cap
Equipment used:

REO Grand/RM2 - 0.45 ohm para coil - Jap Cotton/Cotton Bacon wicks - (32 to 40 Watts, depending on battery level)
Rolo/Crius V3 - dual kanthal coils - 0.5 ohms - Cotton Bacon wick - (25 to 35 Watts)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (2/7/16)

I still need to try this one @Silver. Thank your for the great review. Glad to hear it is not overly sweet. Tobaccoes are so versatile, can transform a juice.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (2/7/16)

Andre said:


> I still need to try this one @Silver. Thank your for the great review. Glad to hear it is not overly sweet. Tobaccoes are so versatile, can transform a juice.



Thanks @Andre - hope it helps you
Definitely worth a try - not too sweet
The tobacco is in the background for me
In your terms this is like a "fusion" juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (2/7/16)

Im waiting patiently for the next batch to be released.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## skola (3/7/16)

Riaz said:


> Im waiting patiently for the next batch to be released.


My hopes of getting some before Eid is slowly dying... =|


----------



## Moey_Ismail (27/7/16)

My review of The E-Liquid Project's Special Reserve Batch #2

MOD: RX200
ATOMIZER: Avocado 24
BUILD: Single 3mm ID dual core fused clapton (28GA*2 + 32GA kanthal a1) parallel wrapped with 26GA nichrome between each kanthal wrap, reading 0.33ohm
WICK: Kendo Gold Vape Cotton just barely tucked into the wick holes
WATTAGE: 50watts
VENDOR: Vape Cartel
WEBSITE PRODUCT DESCRIPTION:
We have created something special for The E-Liquid Project Special Reserve Batch #2!
This liquid has been hand crafted once again and steeped for 8 weeks before release. Creamy custard notes fill your mouth on the inhale and a rich blend of caramels, nuts and vanilla on the exhale. The final note is an undertone of light tobacco.
KEY PROFILES

Creams and Custards
French Vanilla and Caramel
Light Tobacco
RATIO 75% VG / 25% PG
BOTTLE Glass bottle with childproof cap
BOTTLE SIZE 30ml

MY TAKE ON PRODUCT :
This is an extremely well crafted juice, very complex yet very balanced. Perfect blend of sweet and savory. Every profile is spot on, creams, custard, caramel, vanilla n that touch of tobacco are easily identifiable. Almost tastes like those Werther's Original candies with just that little something extra coming from the tobacco. Great flavor, great vapor production, amazing price point for a juice that makes every vape a special occasion. Thank you @KieranD, this juice will definitely become part of my daily rotation.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (12/9/16)

Special reserve and Cowboys Apple Pie are incredible.


----------



## GMacDiggity (26/9/16)

Ordered batch #3 of the Special Reserve from @KieranD this morning and to my surprise it arrived this afternoon!!

First impressions of this juice are amazing, this is just smooth caramel creamy joy. An impeccably well balanced juice.

Sure it will be even better once I've tinkered around with it in different setups. I feel like this juice might get its own Serpent Mini so it can always be at hand.

Even happier now that I went for the 115ml bottle!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (26/9/16)

GMacDiggity said:


> Ordered batch #3 of the Special Reserve from @KieranD this morning and to my surprise it arrived this afternoon!!
> 
> First impressions of this juice are amazing, this is just smooth caramel creamy joy. An impeccably well balanced juice.
> 
> ...


Get more NOW lol I have the fellas in Cape Town reserving me a few bottles. I am not joking it runs out instantly and then it is gone for mooooonths
...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (16/3/19)

*The E-Liquid Project - Coffee Cream
*​
*Local


Purchased from: *Vape Cartel
*Price: *R180/60ml
*

Flavour Description: 
*
“A rich blend of Italian Espresso, Roasted Hazelnuts and Creams. The perfect Hazelnut Latte.”

*VG/PG:* 80/20
*Nic:* 3mg

*Mod:* iJust 3
*Coil:* Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
*Watts:* 80W
*
My comments:
*
The flavour description does not match the juice, except for the Espresso. 

That it’s an Espresso is without doubt – the strength of the coffee attests to that. However, there’s very little cream, no hazelnut which I could taste and it is most certainly not a latte. A latte is not usually this strong.

Since it’s an 80/20 VG/PG, I would have expected it to be sweet, but it’s not sweet at all.

I would recommend Coffee Cream to those who like Espresso in reality and to those who don’t like sweet juice.

Would I buy this juice again: No
*
*​

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

